# Cobalt blue Key West med



## Conchtimes (Sep 7, 2016)

I pulled this one a couple weeks ago. It's only the second one of these I've ever found in twenty plus years of digging and the first one was Aqua.


----------



## ACLbottles (Sep 7, 2016)

Beautiful bottle! I really like those colored druggist bottles.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 7, 2016)

That's fantastic!  I've always wanted a coloured druggist, especially a blue one.  What's up with the lines on it?  I've never seen that on a bottle, unless it's staining and the camera did something weird to the picture.


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you!!

The lines on the bottle are like a heavy etching that we see a lot down here. The old diggers say it's from the leaching in and out of contaminated ground water over many years.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 8, 2016)

We see the same etching on stuff we dig near the coast in Texas.  Adds character to the bottles...that one is a beauty!


----------



## botlguy (Sep 8, 2016)

Congratulations !


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank You Everyone!!


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 17, 2016)

Sorry to read you traded this one off for the beer. I am primarily a druggist/pharmacy bottle collector, although I do have a few beers in my general collection. This one is a beauty. It would have brought a pretty penny on ebay.


----------



## MuddyMO (Sep 17, 2016)

They do? Being from Florida, I'm familiar with this one, and there are plenty more to be had. I think some are embossed W.T. & Co. on the base?


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 17, 2016)

Lordbud said:


> Sorry to read you traded this one off for the beer. I am primarily a druggist/pharmacy bottle collector, although I do have a few beers in my general collection. This one is a beauty. It would have brought a pretty penny on ebay.



The Sweeny is actually a soda bottle and a very rare one at thatl. I don't plan on selling it but I'm fairly certain that I could get $1500 for it on eBay. The guy I traded with is a good friend of mine and he's a med bottle collector so I'm happy with the trade.


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 17, 2016)

MuddyMO said:


> They do? Being from Florida, I'm familiar with this one, and there are plenty more to be had. I think some are embossed W.T. & Co. on the base?



If you have any like this, I'd sure like to see them!


----------



## RJ2 (Sep 19, 2016)

nice


----------



## Oldbottlelover (Sep 24, 2016)

That's the most beautiful bottle I've ever seen.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 24, 2016)

Great druggist bottle! Bet you made your good friend happy, and if he collects drug bottles and you collect sodas, then you both made out!!  Part of what makes this hobby so great, friends trading and helping out friends......Andy


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 24, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> Great druggist bottle! Bet you made your good friend happy, and if he collects drug bottles and you collect sodas, then you both made out!!  Part of what makes this hobby so great, friends trading and helping out friends......Andy



I totally agree!!!


----------



## coldwater diver (Sep 29, 2016)

:fireworks:Very Nice Bottle!!!


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank You!!


----------



## Ace31 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm not familiar with that bottle but it is definitely a sweet one.


----------

